# little display diorama for my h0 cars, W.I.P



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I like the way some people here create cool pictures with scenery to show their cars.

So, these days, I'm having fun building a simple little diorama, to use to take photos of my h0 cars modelling projects, since my track has not scenery for now. 

I'm tired to make poor photos on a 6" piece of tyco track, especially because making models scenery is one part of my job (see my website if you want to see some creations I made)...In france, we often says "the shoemaker has always the worst shoes" (poor translation, but you get the idea  )

So here's the pics ! The diorama is far of being completed, but I like to show my work in progress !













I used some old tyco barriers I modified, and a piece of radius 9" curve : 













the idea is to be able to make photos without seeing the borders of the scenery : 
































to be continued...


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Great idea! I've been kicking that idea around for a while now, but it looks like it will be a winter project. Nice start...looking forward to the finished product!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I hope to finish it soon, since it's a simple project 


thanks


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's very cool. I posted a while back about using 9" quarter turns to make wall mounted dioramas since everyone has an abundance of these laying around. Nice to see someone else with similar thoughts. Your design would be especially well suited for mounting inside a corner of a room. You could have multiple layers of these, each depicting a different scene. I thought that building up the inside edges and incorporating a scenic tunnel entrance would be very nice. You could also build an elevation on the inside of the arc to have a rocky outcropping, perhaps with a waterfall. Some half round tires, hay bales, and other such racing inspired artifacts would really bring it to life. Don't limit it to two dimensions, bring in some elevation on the inside of the corner.

Well done.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thats pretty fresh there de. i like it!! thats the thing with playin with little cars there are so many aspects to it . u can build motors/ paintem up make scenery adjustem to go faster/ cast youre own bodies /build track it just goes on and on. that is what got me and u guys too!!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks!


@afxtoo : your ideas are good (especially water scenery, I bought some stuff to do that), but unforntunatly, my hobby time is limited, so this diorama will be quite simple. I'll be more ambitious on the track, I beleive !


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Well...here the last painting I 've done. Basic, for now, but the project continues...







































bye


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Simply Brilliant


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

What did you use for grass? It looks so real.
hojoe


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks you a lot ! 


I use some "static grass" modelling flock. It's a really common (perhaps the most common) modelling flock you can find out there 

You can find direfent colors, and lenghts. Here it's some basic "spring" color, standard lenght


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Very nice job D!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice diorama. Here it is with my background racing in the desert.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

looks cool ! Maybe I'll print some panoramic view, to fit in rear of it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

demether said:


> Thanks you a lot !
> 
> 
> I use some "static grass" modelling flock. It's a really common (perhaps the most common) modelling flock you can find out there
> ...


Looks great D!


Static grass is kinda spendy per square foot of coverage here in the states...I've always considered it to be more of a Euro thing. Static grass is ideally used with a Whimshurst generator statically charging the grass particles to get them to stand up in a prepared bed or area of adhesive. The effect can be shocking! LOL!

By using different base tints and tonally different ground foam beneath the static grass, the possibilities for varied and natural topography is stagering.
Choose colors carefully though. Some shades are horendous or garish. As shown above D has used one of the green/yellow blends that is quite appealing to the (my) eye.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Great idea here!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good D :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dioramas are great for taking pics of those favorite cars, just adds a little flavor...RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Really gives a whole different persprctive. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I have to finish it this week end ! 

thanks


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nicely done! Looks very realistic!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I didn't have time to finish it for now, since I started the le mans car project, but I'll finish it soon


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

ANother topic to bump, another project to finish soon ! I 'll use the fences technic on my track, BTW.


----------

